# Another one bites the dust..........



## JDJHNTR (Feb 4, 2007)

Got this one this morning coming back in to bed up for the day (the deer, not me LOL). I had only saw one doe and a couple bobcats by 7:30am when I saw this one coming towards me on an angle. There is some water (a shallow ditch) in front of me at about 150 yards and he had just about made it to that when I saw him. I got into shooting position in my tripod and set the 3-12x Burris on 9x. When he got to the water he had to go left or right and that was when I had planed to take the shot. He stood facing me for awhile after he reached the water and I thought he never would decide which way to go. He finally turned to his right and started walking down the edge of the water. when he hit a good opening I blatted with my mouth to stop him and squeezed the triger on the ol' XP100R .260 and heard the impact at the shot. He jump straight up and ran about 20 yards downd the waters edge and stopped. I was getting set up for another shot when I saw the "death stagger" and then down!! I waited a few minutes to be sure he was through and went to him. Lasered it back to the tripod at 155 yards. Definatly not my longest shot but still very enjoyable............

I will say it again..........the 260rem loaded with the 129gr Hornady SST's is deadly!!! My XP loves them!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats there Mr Randy. There's a whole bunch of good eating there. Sure do miss my hunting days. Good luck.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice... congrats... thats good eatn


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good show! Congrats. I envy you - I should be in Arkansas with my uncles right now, on the family hunting plot.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

but what did you do that a rifle couldn't have done, hmm? See, the point of handgun hunting is using a sidearm to achieve what most men need a rifle to do. Since you didn't use a sidearm, it's like cutting short a marathon. You want the "prestige" of being a handgun hunter, without having what it takes to really be one.


----------



## JDJHNTR (Feb 4, 2007)

Is this "sidearm" enough for you!! I have many more where this came from. I choose to hunt with all types of weapons and none of which have to be to your "strict standards" *only mine!! *So pi$$ off!!!!!!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Buckler. Perhaps digging up a 3 1/2 year old post and criticizing the hunter isn't the best way to make an introduction. Just a suggestion. 

Enjoy the board...


----------

